# no license uhh ohhh



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> If we didn't have standards for electrical wiring than we would have what our ancestors had late in the nineteenth century: an abundance of electrical fires. It's what brought about the National Electrical Code. That's why we have inspections and electrical inspectors; to approve of safe electrical installations.


 I agree. Although you do not need to be licensed in this area or need to have permits i still have alot of my work inspected. Small easy jobs i dont bother but any time the main service is involved, most generator installations or it is a fairly large project then i call for inspections. You can never be too safe and IMO 4 eyes looking it over are better than two.


----------



## Eddy Current (Nov 19, 2006)

Up here a home owner can pull his own permit and do the work.(then hire a buddy to do it)

Lately they've been crackin down on this. When you call for a "home owner" permit now they record your voice over the phone stating that you are doing all the work and not hiring anyone. The inspector also is instructed to ask the home owner questions that would "stump" a person who didn't do the work.

Kinda sucks for buddy workin out the back of his station wagon but it is good for our trade.


----------

